# Death Star



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - As many as 60,000 people a year die from too much sun, mostly from malignant skin cancer, the World Health Organization reported on Wednesday.

It found that 48,000 deaths every year are caused by malignant melanomas, and 12,000 by other kinds of skin cancer. About 90 percent of such cancers are caused by ultraviolet light from the sun.

Radiation from the sun also causes often serious sunburn, skin aging, eye cataracts, pterygium -- a fleshy growth on the surface of the eye, cold sores and other ills, according to the report, the first to detail the global effects of sun exposure.

"We all need some sun, but too much sun can be dangerous -- and even deadly. Fortunately, diseases from UV such as malignant melanomas, other skin cancers and cataracts are almost entirely preventable through simple protective measures," Dr. Maria Neira, Director for Public Health and the Environment at WHO, said in a statement.

Ultraviolet light is needed to activate production of vitamin D in the body, which prevents rickets, osteomalacia and osteoporosis. It may also affect some cancers and immune disorders.

The report, available on the Internet at http://www.who.int/uv, advises that people seek shade, use sunscreen with an SPF of at least 15, and stay out of tanning salons.

"The application of sunscreens should not be used to prolong sun exposure but rather to protect the skin when exposure is unavoidable," the report advises.

Snow, sand and sea foam reflect ultraviolet light, the report notes, and thinning ozone filters out less and less of it.

"Ultraviolet radiation can neither be seen nor felt," the study noted. Time of day, latitude and cloud cover all affect the amount of radiation reaching the ground.

"A person's skin type is also important. Fair skinned people suffer from sunburn much more readily than dark-skinned people," WHO said in a statement.

But it detailed ill effects from too much sun around the globe, especially cataracts in Africa, Latin America, the Middle East and Southeast Asia.

Oh, so now the SUN is being held responsible for 60,000 deaths a year.
This stuff drives me nuts. THE SUN!:googly: 
Can't hold it responsible for Global Warming(which it is), but 60,000 dead? Hell yeah.
Maybe we can arrest it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

No...They should just do what they do with everything else deemed hazardous to the citizens. BAN IT! Pass a stupid ass law against it, and anyone caught using the sun should be put in jail for causing tax payers 10 billion dollars a year on medical expenses. Criminalize it..like drugs, smoking and skateboarding. That'll teach those sunworshipers.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> No...They should just do what they do with everything else deemed hazardous to the citizens. BAN IT! Pass a stupid ass law against it, and anyone caught using the sun should be put in jail for causing tax payers 10 billion dollars a year on medical expenses. Criminalize it..like drugs, smoking and skateboarding. That'll teach those sunworshipers.


Or just package it, advertise it, and then sell it to little kids. Then they can have an after school special on that.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I think we should use this information to help boost our holiday. After all, Halloween is best celebrated in the dark!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Spooklights said:


> I think we should use this information to help boost our holiday. After all, Halloween is best celebrated in the dark!


Most everything is best celebrated in the dark. :devil:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Na regulate it tax it
Suddenly I feel a tea party coming on


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Can't we just blow it up? It's scary enough on Planet Earth without having to worry about dangerous suns.
8)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Anyone out sunning themselves should be ticketed.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> No...They should just do what they do with everything else deemed hazardous to the citizens. BAN IT! Pass a stupid ass law against it, and anyone caught using the sun should be put in jail for causing tax payers 10 billion dollars a year on medical expenses. Criminalize it..like drugs, smoking and skateboarding. That'll teach those sunworshipers.


hmmm Sun=60,000 dead a year....Pot=0 reported cases ever. 
Artificial sun is about a dollar a minute
Pot about 40 bucks a week.

yeah the sun should be considered a narcotic and made illeagal. I'm tired of all those people running around Happy on UV radiation. Women whoring themselves at the beach, showing off almost everything just for a few more RAD's....it's unspeakable.


----------

